# North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show presented by Repticon in Raleigh



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
July 20 & 21, 2013

Where:
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show presented by Repticon:
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us this summer as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!

For more information: Repticon Raleigh Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone! Is anyone local going to this? =) Is anyone bringing anything? I'm still looking for some thumbnails or pumilio...

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll be there. Don't have anything to bring, though.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got some cuttings and broms with your name on them, Kris.


----------

